# Very Dark, brooding, relaxing, and subtle music.



## Masque (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, this is up for anyone who is in the same shoes I am, and knows a whole lot more than me. I have been a fan of the video game 'Fable' ever since it came out and I fell inlove with the darkness of some of the music and places that dwell within the game. I am a huge Russell Shaw(Modern) fan, a great Liszt admirer, a lover of Mendelssohn, and a listener to much of the Romantic and Baroque era. Though, I am quite a newbie. So that is a little bit of back ground as to what this post is about. I have this dream to live in Sweden in a very olden style way, as to having a darkly wooded home, with a fire in the back ground, the wood around my home creeping incredulously onto my property, with a chair made of dark mahogany and adorned with animal skins or blankets. And, every time I imagine this I have this sort of sound that comes into my mind that instantly brings me back to Knothole Glade in Fable. This sort of dark, rainy, mahogany(The word I use to describe the music I feel) music is just out of my current reach. And I know for a fact that it is OUT THERE. Can some one please take the adjectives I've used to describe this sound and give me some music that would fit this scene? Nothing very intense, attacking, and vibrant; more-so Dark, ambient, somber, brooding.. a type of sound that would make your skin crawl with fear and despair if it weren't so comfortable to listen to. I'm looking for very dark and even quiet music here, that could easily fit into a background. If anyone could post specific pieces please, you are welcome, if not mention a composer older or modern, please. Anything to help. Thank you!


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

You might like this


----------



## Masque (Mar 6, 2013)

As a matter of fact this is a fantastic example. It has the perfect amount of dissonance that makes me want this sound always around me. This piece is fantastic. Thank you SO much. If you have any more, feel free to overwhelm me.


----------



## Masque (Mar 6, 2013)

I should also make note, that I love very much single instrument pieces. That particularly in the string family, esp: cellos, violins, Harp etc. They are incredibly one thing I would love to hear. Sorry for all of these tall orders! I'm just very curious about what is out there.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I think "dark" and "relaxing" are contradictory things. Anyway:





, Boulez: Rituel.





, Schoenberg - Variations for Orchestra.





, Ravel, Sad Birds.





, Ravel - Miroirs No. 5, "La Vallée des Cloches".





, Ligeti: lux aeterna.





, Chin: cello concerto.

lol, more dark than relaxing.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Masque said:


> As a matter of fact this is a fantastic example. It has the perfect amount of dissonance that makes me want this sound always around me. This piece is fantastic. Thank you SO much. If you have any more, feel free to overwhelm me.


Glad you liked it. You might like his Piano Quintet too, it's also pretty dark.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Your description of the Scandinavian woods immediately put me in mind of Sibelius' chosen home Ainola and its forest








Sibelius wrote the "Swan" theme in the finale of his 5th Symphony in commemmoration of a day when he was in this forest and saw swans flying overhead calling to one another.
It is an inspiring theme, so not dark in the sense of moody or despairing, but it is inspiration that appeared in the life of someone who was moody and despairing much of the time. It is not all brightness and sparkle. And it has that wild sound you seem to be after.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Schubert's Unfinished symphony started with *dark and brooding* theme, then it become *relaxing and subtle*.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Arvo Pärt: Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

aleazk said:


> I think "dark" and "relaxing" are contradictory things.


I disagree. Dark music doesn't have to be unsettling, it can be very soothing as well.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I know it's not meant for this forum but still, from your description I suggest looking into the dark ambient genre.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Perhaps, Masque, you might be interested in Stephen Warbeck's soundtrack for QUILLS (2000)?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

First mvt of Shostakovich's 8th String Quartet.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Bach, Passacaglia and fugue is C minor
Grieg Death of Ase
Wagner, prelude to Act 1 and act 2 of Siegfried.
Wagner Prelude to Act 3 of tristan und Isolde.
Beethoven 7th symphony movement 2
Mozart Masonic funeral Music
Rachmaninoff Isle of the Dead
Liadov The Enchanted Lake
Goreki Symphony #3
Tchaikovsky Symphony #6


----------

